# How cute is this dog house



## Aimie (Sep 7, 2008)

How gorgeous is this pet house. Saw it in the latest edition of Animal Fair "Furtastic Finds"

www.pkpethousedesigns.com

I just love it


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That's cute, but Bonnie would have it demolished in about 5 minutes... :brownbag: :blush:


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Same dog house is in your avatar. Do you sell these dog houses? Seems you were on here before with them ... ? They are pretty.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

They look more like doll houses than dog houses. My Bianca would have chewed the columns and windows off in no-time.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

LMAO, Gracie's Mom you are so dead on. That poster only has 3 threads started through out the last year and all three threads are about that dog house. Sounds to me like someone is soliciting without a membership.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Aimie @ Jan 24 2009, 10:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712823


> How gorgeous is this pet house. Saw it in the latest edition of Animal Fair "Furtastic Finds"
> 
> www.pkpethousedesigns.com
> 
> I just love it[/B]



Yes, it's nice, just not very practical. You did post in November. Stated you owned it. Now you're making it sound
as though you just saw it in the latest edition of Animal Fair. http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=37714&hl=

You may want to sign up as an SMC member. You can sell your products every couple weeks, or so.


----------



## Aimie (Sep 7, 2008)

QUOTE (Gracie's Mommy @ Jan 25 2009, 12:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712877


> Same dog house is in your avatar. Do you sell these dog houses? Seems you were on here before with them ... ? They are pretty.[/B]


----------



## Aimie (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

Sorry for the confusion. We just wanted to bring our beautiful pet house to everyones attention again. 

When we were featured in Animal Fair's, Xmas holiday issue. This was very exciting for us and we just wanted to share it with others.

Thank you for the positive comments. It is really good and helpful to get pet owners opinions on our pet house.


Aimie


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Aimie @ Jan 28 2009, 02:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714729


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sorry for the confusion. We just wanted to bring our beautiful pet house to everyones attention again.
> 
> ...


There's no confusion. Your posts are perfectly clear, to me. 

So, to bring it to "Your attention" again. This dog house is not practical. 

Also, I'm not seeing any positive comments.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 28 2009, 01:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714766


> QUOTE (Aimie @ Jan 28 2009, 02:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714729





> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sorry for the confusion. We just wanted to bring our beautiful pet house to everyones attention again.
> 
> ...


There's no confusion. Your posts are perfectly clear, to me. 

So, to bring it to "Your attention" again. This dog house is not practical. 

Also, I'm not seeing any positive comments.
[/B][/QUOTE]

And I'm going to be honest here also, even if I was interested in this dog house, this kind of underhanded 'bringing to people's attention' would make me back away from purchasing your product. To me, it seems a dishonest way to advertise, pretending that you just stumbled on it in a magazine and just had to share the cuteness when it's really your product.

I agree also with others, it's very inpractical and a bit over the top, but that's nice it was featured in a magazine!


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Jan 27 2009, 12:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714183


> LMAO, Gracie's Mom you are so dead on. That poster only has 3 threads started through out the last year and all three threads are about that dog house. Sounds to me like someone is soliciting without a membership.[/B]


Oh yeah, I remembered it immediately. I just baited my hook for a reply. You know, give 'em enough rope ... We are definitely not a confused group here! :smtease:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 28 2009, 11:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714780


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 28 2009, 01:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714766





> QUOTE (Aimie @ Jan 28 2009, 02:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714729





> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sorry for the confusion. We just wanted to bring our beautiful pet house to everyones attention again.
> 
> ...


There's no confusion. Your posts are perfectly clear, to me. 

So, to bring it to "Your attention" again. This dog house is not practical. 

Also, I'm not seeing any positive comments.
[/B][/QUOTE]

And I'm going to be honest here also, even if I was interested in this dog house, this kind of underhanded 'bringing to people's attention' would make me back away from purchasing your product. To me, it seems a dishonest way to advertise, pretending that you just stumbled on it in a magazine and just had to share the cuteness when it's really your product.

I agree also with others, it's very inpractical and a bit over the top, but that's nice it was featured in a magazine!
[/B][/QUOTE]


:thmbdn: :thmbdn:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

aside from the literal sense of the word, it just doesn't seem very "homey". i can't imagine my dog would just wander in there on her own... for very long. LOL. she'd get bored and come out to be with her person. or in her cozy soft beds. 

while it's a nice design, it seems like it's just another trinket for people with disposable income. of which i have none LOL. maybe next lifetime


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

dont think my girls would like this...... doesnt look comfy... 

its cute.... but i dont think many furbutts would like it


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

If I was going to spend $350 on a dog item, I'd get another rover pen or a better dryer. While the idea is nice, I just don't see any of my dogs sleeping in it. Chewing it to pieces, yes, but not sleeping.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I do feel this tactic of "bringing this dog house" to our attention is underhanded. However in fairness to the OP, it had been posted under the Buy/Sell/Trade section and one of the Mods must have moved it. However had the OP not been so underhanded in her post, and just simply introduced herself and the houses she's selling, none of the Mods would have been confused and left it where it should have been.

Oh and to the OP, better keep better notes of where you "bring these cute dog houses you stumble across". As Deb pointed out you had posted the exact same thing here earlier. This forum has very intelligent and observant people on it and you are being just a bit insulting to us. At least it feels that way to me anyway.

I promote my business here, but I'm clearly doing so. Of course I've established good relationships here as well and post much more on a personal level then just my business.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have to say, I had to go back and look at the posting date - as I remember this post a while back.

While it is a cute house, that's probably what it should be sold as....a Dog "House" maybe for a porch or enclosed yard outside, but it definitely is not a bed. My pups like soft comfy pillows.

We are now officially aware of your product. Thank you. We won't forget where to find it if we need one.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jan 29 2009, 08:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715193


> We are now officially aware of your product. Thank you. We won't forget where to find it if we need one.[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
"We are now officially aware of your product." 

Best. Reply. Ever.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Jan 29 2009, 04:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715438


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jan 29 2009, 08:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715193





> We are now officially aware of your product. Thank you. We won't forget where to find it if we need one.[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
"We are now officially aware of your product." 

Best. Reply. Ever.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I second that!

Honestly, I was a little suprised that the thread wasn't deleted and the member warned for specifically violating the terms of the forum regarding sales. This is a funny thread though... Oh, and I wouldn't buy that ugly dog house thing if I did have the money to waste. Its completely impractical and possibly unsafe due to parts that could be chewed and broken off. I wouldn't risk my precious babies.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I thought this was a doll house at first. It looks like it would be very dark inside and I dont know a single dog who wants a super dark dog house. Plus it looks like it would stink to try to put together - too many little pieces that could be broken or get broken easily. We have a doghouse where the roof come off for cleaning (or to put a fluffy bed inside) and has a little porch (where Hunter likes to lay in the sun) that we also put a little pillow on. Its beautiful and it cost about $50. I would never pay such an inflated price for a doghouse - there are more things my dog needs for that price.


----------

